# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Campos Asociativos (palabras en movimiento!)

## Vespre



----------


## basurero



----------


## Vespre

Quiz

----------


## basurero

Bueno, en ese caso, puedo decir "el presidente (de los Estados Unidos)"?

----------


## Vespre

Pero se supone que ha de ser una palabra tan s

----------


## Cesar

Hola Vespre, yo podr

----------


## Vespre

S

----------


## Altareum

Hubiese sido m

----------


## Cesar

Aqu

----------


## basurero

*taxistas*

----------


## Vespre

> *taxistas*

   ::   ::   ::   
Espera

----------


## basurero

*para siempre*  (son dos palabras, lo s

----------


## Vespre

* Mentira*

----------


## basurero

[b]pol

----------


## Cesar

*farsantes*  ::

----------


## basurero

*payasos* 
ps. qu

----------


## Cesar

[b]c

----------


## basurero

[b]diversi

----------


## Cesar

*fiesta*

----------


## Vespre

* Resaca*

----------


## Altareum

Jajajaj, me mat

----------


## basurero

*trabajo*

----------


## Vespre

[quote=Altareum]Jajajaj, me mat

----------


## basurero

[b]algod

----------


## Vespre

* Encoger*

----------


## Altareum

*Resumir*

----------


## Vespre

* Sintetizar*

----------


## basurero

[b]prot

----------


## Vespre

Um...   ::   No es por ser quisquillosa pero,

----------


## basurero

Pensaba que un prost

----------


## Vespre

Hombre, si me dices "pr

----------


## Altareum

Jaja... perd

----------


## Vespre

[quote=Altareum] 
Por otro lado, el verbo *sintetizar*, se puede utilizar para mencionar el hecho de producir un material [b]sint

----------


## heitor91

(

----------


## Altareum

[quote=Vespre][quote=Altareum] 
Por otro lado, el verbo *sintetizar*, se puede utilizar para mencionar el hecho de producir un material [b]sint

----------


## basurero

LOL, no sab

----------


## Vespre

* Noche*  
(Heitor!!

----------


## basurero

[b]murci

----------


## Cesar

*vampiro*

----------


## basurero

*sangre*

----------


## Cesar

*vida*

----------


## basurero

*nacer*

----------


## Cesar

*inocencia*

----------


## basurero

[b]ni

----------


## Cesar

*futuro*

----------


## basurero

*incertidumbre*

----------

